# 何故？  スペイン語？﻿



## roxcyn

何故？ すぺいん語？﻿

I posted a video online (and it comes with comments enabled).  I searched on the internet with some of these characters and Japanese websites came up so I assume it's Japanese.  However I have no idea what it means since I don't speak Japanese. 

Could someone tell me what the person is asking?  And perhaps an appropriate response in Japanese.  Thank you very much!


----------



## niernier

Hello roxcyn,
The Japanese language has its forum so this post would probably be moved where native speakers can give you other insights. For the meantime, here is my translation:

naze? supeingo?
why? Spanish?

That's all it says. Probably the video is in Spanish, and he is asking why is that.


----------



## Flaminius

Hi,

I just like to add to *niernier*'s comment that すぺいん語 is not the standard way to write "the Spanish language" in Japanese.  The Internet is full of those innovative spellings but スペイン語 is the standard form in serious texts.

Welcome to the Japanese forum, *roxcyn*!


----------



## timpeac

Flaminius said:


> Hi,
> 
> I just like to add to *niernier*'s comment that すぺいん語 is not the standard way to write "the Spanish language" in Japanese.  The Internet is full of those innovative spellings but スペイン語 is the standard form in serious texts.
> 
> Welcome to the Japanese forum, *roxcyn*!


Is that because you would expect katakana rather than hiragana for transliteration of a word such as "spain"?


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

Precisely timpeac.  Though スペイン is not only a transliteration, but the word for Spain in Japanese.


----------



## roxcyn

Oh I see.  How can I say "Because I translated the song into Spanish"?


----------



## Demurral

歌をスペイン語へ翻訳したから。。。(uta-wo supeingo-e hon'yaku shita-kara...)

I think it is a correct translation.


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

Maybe the particle should be に, though.
「歌をスペイン語に訳したから・・・」


----------



## Demurral

I think that one of my teachers told me that both particles were correct...

Maybe I am wrong, though.


----------



## Noamoxkaltontli

Oh, I imagine your teacher is correct then.  へ doesn't sound wrong, but I don't hear it very often. Maybe someone can elaborate on that.


----------



## rukiak

歌をスペイン語へ翻訳したから。。
歌をスペイン語に訳したから

Both are understandable. No problem.


----------

